# [VIAGGIO MISTICO] - Il nuovo look del forum

## xchris

Prima l'annuncio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=317053

poi prendete cartine,maria... rollate...pizzate...

fate un atto di coraggio e cambiate nel vostro profilo lo stile del forum.

e partite per un viaggio incredibile....

(secondo me e' lo stesso approccio usato dai "designer" del forum)

....no woman ... no cry ....

cicileu?

----------

## G-DannY

O mamma mia...  :Shocked: 

----------

## superfayan

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Prima l'annuncio:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=317053
> 
> poi prendete cartine,maria... rollate...pizzate...
> ...

 

ammazz l'ho appena fatto... e lo sto usando ora per scriviere... 

ke TRIP ... sembra un forum di BLACK METAL o cose del genere   :Shocked: 

---- EDIT-----

stra ammazzz.... che smacco il bianco dei QUOTE !!   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> poi prendete cartine,maria... rollate...pizzate...

 

In senso metaforico, naturalmente  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> fate un atto di coraggio e cambiate nel vostro profilo lo stile del forum.
> 
> e partite per un viaggio incredibile....

 

Beh, mi sa che finito il periodo di testing sarà lo stile definitivo e verrà eliminato il vecchio quindi prima o poi s'ha da fa!

E comunque non lo vedo tanto male, fa tanto psichedelico/dark  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da farsi i nvena direttamente.... altro che rollare   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

Concordo con randomaze. è solo questione di farci l'abitudine. 

Io credo che un viaggio mistico come questo aiuti a liberare la mente e concentrarsi sul contenuto del post  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Se venisse applicato quel tema (così com'è ora) e senza dare la possibilità di scegliere altro io cambio forum...  :Confused: 

----------

## hellraiser

Alucinante....anche se su questo monitor da cui vi scrivo, trovo qualche problema nel leggere quello che scrivo...

----------

## lavish

/me confida in un pesce d'aprile!

----------

## jikko

mamma mia che botta  :Smile: 

sara' la bomba o i nuovi colori?

ma il desagner del sito lavora come becchino?

tutto sto viola e sto nero.............

sembra il sito di una pompa funebre  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT: w lo stile gentoo (quello classico)

----------

## makoomba

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh, mi sa che finito il periodo di testing sarà lo stile definitivo e verrà eliminato il vecchio quindi prima o poi s'ha da fa!

 

spero proprio di no.

sfondo nero, testi in cosa ? fuxia ?

imho, è orrendo

----------

## DiMar

 *lavish wrote:*   

> /me confida in un pesce d'aprile!

 

 :Shocked:   :Cool: 

Credo (e spero!) anch'io....

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Se venisse applicato quel tema (così com'è ora) e senza dare la possibilità di scegliere altro io cambio forum... 

 

per me e' uno skerzo... almeno spero... veramente pessimo!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Simbul

Mah, come scherzo non mi pare faccia ridere molto...   :Confused: 

Cmq è veramente illeggibile.

----------

## randomaze

POLL

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> POLL

 

Votate gente, votate  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

votato...  i colori faranno "fichi", ma la leggibilità ne risente troppo IMHO.

see ya

----------

## Danilo

Spero sia un  pesce d'aprile.

O per lo meno che lascino la possibilita' di tornare al vecchio stile.

Comunque lo terro' per qualche giorno (o piu' probabilmente qualche ora).

----------

## Simbul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> POLL

 

Leggendo il thread l'impressione è che sia un pesce d'aprile... cmq per sicurezza ho votato no  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Ovvio che è un pesce d'aprile!

I moderatori son chiamati ninja!

----------

## Benve

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Ovvio che è un pesce d'aprile!
> 
> 

 

Esatto  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Originale come scherzo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I moderatori son chiamati ninja!

 

I'm a true Ninja.

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Deve essere un pesce d'aprile... perchè altrimenti l'unico vero vantaggio del restyling lo avrebbero gli stitici.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Azz..ma nn si legge una mazza! altro che occhiali qua ci vogliono i fari allo xeno per leggere i 3d! se poi ti devi studiare un HOWTO ciao...

----------

## codadilupo

 *lavish wrote:*   

> /me confida in un pesce d'aprile!

 

e codadilupo lo segue a ruota  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si... concordo con xcrhis che il modo migliore per apprezzare tale tema è quello del primo post!  :Wink: 

Stasera di ritorno da una festa di laurea lo riprovo!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Direi proprio che è un pesce d'aprile...poi mi avete notato che i vari titoli dei personaggi del forum sono cambiati? I mod sono ninja, bodhisattva è diventato HAL9000  [vederlo sotto al cerri mi ha fatto troppo ridere  :Wink:  ] per non parlar dei site admin che diventan Ninja Master [non so però a cosa si riferisce quell'orienteer]... Beh dai approvato anche il pesce d'aprile di quest'anno

----------

## Raffo

ho rischiato la cecità per provare questa skin  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

ok e' ufficiale...

ci sono cascato in pieno  :Very Happy: 

manco sapevo fosse il primo di aprile  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> manco sapevo fosse il primo di aprile 

 

seseseseseeeee  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> Se venisse applicato quel tema (così com'è ora) e senza dare la possibilità di scegliere altro io cambio forum... Confused

 

quoto...aggiungendo che la droga sarà anche bella ma quando è troppa è troppa!!!!

secondo me il vecchio stile del forum è più rilassante e IMHO ha parvenza più professionale...

----------

## dappiu

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Prima l'annuncio:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=317053
> 
> poi prendete cartine,maria... rollate...pizzate...
> ...

 

Scusate.... sono arrivato fino a questo punto... ora non capisco cosa devo fare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Che simpaticoni  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

aM ceh fiagta, nuo sblalo!  :Shocked: 

/me ancora "in aria"  :Laughing: 

----------

## wildancer

Credo che il vero pesce d'aprile sia un'altro...

http://gentooexperimental.org/nt

non trovate più probabile questo?

----------

## abaddon83

ti castra sto tema o_O

----------

## lan

io ho deciso niente più droga o alcolici sono e "Sano" forum di gentoo madonna maco a  scrivere riesco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Occasus

terribile sto tema  :Laughing: 

è brutto, però io lo riesco a leggere senza fatica. però la luminosità del monitor è sempre molto alta  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

oddio... un pugno in un occhio...  :Shocked: 

spero che rimanga cmq il tema "classico"....

----------

## dappiu

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> oddio... un pugno in un occhio... 
> 
> spero che rimanga cmq il tema "classico"....

 

Forse hai frainteso qualcosa

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Certo che se i mod sono diventitati ninja, a me potevano farmi shinobi!

Uatà!   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Certo che se i mod sono diventitati ninja, a me potevano farmi shinobi!
> 
> 

 

Impossibile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Certo che se i mod sono diventitati ninja, a me potevano farmi shinobi!
> 
> Uatà!  

 

Ehm...Ma gli shinobi non sono i ninja maschi?  :Question: 

Oppure mi e' sfuggito qualcosa?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## sam75

pero' le immagini degli avatar risaltano tantissimo!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

meno male che qualcuno pensa ancora ai pesci d'aprile...

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *shev wrote:*   

> aM ceh fiagta, nuo sblalo! 
> 
> /me ancora "in aria" 

 

Naaaaaaaaaaaa ! Shev versione Bart-Ninja lo dovevo proprio vedere  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

r0000000000000000000000x

mamma mammma come spacca sto look!!!

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

MA LOL!  :Laughing: 

Ho provato il look con le tapparelle giu' e per poco non venivo saraventato a terra dal fuxia!  :Laughing: 

Certo che siamo il 2 aprile, ma i ninja mi sembrano restare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

quel tema è orribile 

.....

----------

## n3m0

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> quel tema è orribile 
> 
> .....

 

Anche di più.

In ogni caso, dovrebbe essere uno scherzo, neh  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   quel tema è orribile 
> 
> ..... 
> 
> Anche di più.
> ...

 

si quello lo avevo capito -.-

----------

